# I want no regrets in my snowblower purchase



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Looking to replace a 16 year old 8HP 24 inch Yardman. Live in South East PA so we get a few 6 to 8 inch storms with the occasional 12+ inches. Have a 2 car wide driveway which is about 60 feet long and about 350 feet of sidewalk. Slight slope on driveway, but nothing to worry about. On my corner, we have the school bus stop so I am responsible for cutting a path from the sidewalk to the road. What makes this difficult is the plow always piles up the snow in this exact area. My son has also made a few dollars by knocking on doors in our neighborhood and clearing their driveways and sidewalks.

Here are my goals:
1. No regrets in the future. I would rather overbuy features and power than not have them
2. I am a sucker for features. Heated grips, electric controls for chutes, etc. Even though they many not be practical, I love them!
3. Ability for my wife to use the snowblower when I'm traveling. She likes clearing snow but did not enjoy having to throw around the Yardman to get it to turn. Also it was very hard to start without the electric start.
4. I want to never worry if we get 20 inches of snow!

Where I live, we have a lot of equipment dealers. There are 3 dealers within 15 minutes of my house so I have access to Ariens, Honda, Cub Cadet, Toro, and Simplicity. Went to one dealer yesterday and described what I was looking for. He told me that:

1. The Honda's were great, but were more than I needed
2. Toro's were a good choice, but not his first choice based on his service calls and reliability
3. Was not a huge fan of the Cub Cadet line based on value (opinion was you could spend $100 more and get a better machine from Ariens or Toro)
4. Huge fan of the Ariens line and thought that the Deluxe 24 was the right product for me

I kept asking him about the added features on the Platinum line (heated grips, auto chute, bigger engine, EFI, and SHO) and he said that I can sell you one with all the bells and whistles, but you will never really get the benefit based on the size of my property. He strongly felt that the Deluxe 24 (No SHO) was the perfect model for me. He had all the models in stock so this was not a case of him pushing a certain unit because he did not have inventory on the others. I actually had a salesperson trying to sell me down to a lower level machine.

Here are my questions.
1. Do you think I'm "crazy" by trying to get these added features?
2. Thoughts on EFI? Is it worth the $300?
3. Should I include the Honda's in my consideration set? If so, any reco on which model?
4. Has anyone ever overbought features and regret it?
5. 24 inch model seems perfect for me. Is there any real reason to go up to 28 or 30? 

Appreciate all the help. I'm 52 and hoping this is my last snowblower purchase I will ever need to make. Willing to spend more to get quality and features.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Let me guess. The dealer was primarily an Ariens dealer. I would suggest that having a good relationship with the service dealer* most honest* in your area should rank right up there with what machine you should get. 

Based on my reading here, there are no brands that can absolutely deliver "no regret" 100% of the time. They all can give problems. I've come across many Ariens problem posts just as you will find for others.

So with that said other than the cheapest off brand names, I would think any 8 hp 24 or 26 inch with some kind of steering assist will do the job you need done.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

smiller3 said:


> Looking to replace a 16 year old 8HP 24 inch Yardman. Live in South East PA so we get a few 6 to 8 inch storms with the occasional 12+ inches. Have a 2 car wide driveway which is about 60 feet long and about 350 feet of sidewalk. Slight slope on driveway, but nothing to worry about. On my corner, we have the school bus stop so I am responsible for cutting a path from the sidewalk to the road. What makes this difficult is the plow always piles up the snow in this exact area. My son has also made a few dollars by knocking on doors in our neighborhood and clearing their driveways and sidewalks.
> 
> Here are my goals:
> 1. No regrets in the future. I would rather overbuy features and power than not have them
> ...


1 yr old used 28 pro 1500
new 28 pro 2200


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

I feel like everyone loves their Honda blower but they're pricey. If it were me and I didn't want to pay for a Honda I would personally get an ariens.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Another Honda or Ariens thead...just sayin.


Hey OP, let me ask you something... did your yardman ever let you down? Did it do everything you need it to do? Are you doing more than just your property?

What's the reason you're looking for a new machine? What is it that you use for criteria for your purchase? Are you looking for validation or information?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

IMO the 24 deluxe is useless unless you buy it for 200 or 300 bucks
i still woudnt buy it
id rather have the a 358cc tec flatty
or a 318cc ohv on anything


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Simplicity P1728E (28") 420cc Signature Pro has everything the OP has asked for in his opening post. I'm shocked that he has not looked at one or at the very *least*, bought one and posted the pics for us to see.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

barney said:


> Let me guess. The dealer was primarily an Ariens dealer. I would suggest that having a good relationship with the service dealer* most honest* in your area should rank right up there with what machine you should get.
> 
> Based on my reading here, there are no brands that can absolutely deliver "no regret" 100% of the time. They all can give problems. I've come across many Ariens problem posts just as you will find for others.
> 
> So with that said other than the cheapest off brand names, I would think any 8 hp 24 or 26 inch with some kind of steering assist will do the job you need done.


just about all dealers lie
its why they called stealerships
they prey on those that are uniformed or dont know any better
If i went into a dealer with the wants the op listed and he said a 24 deluxe i would walk out
as he must not know blowers very well or more likely he has 150 of them and he is trying get rid of it
thats a for sure regret machine imo


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Zavie said:


> The Simplicity P1728E (28") 420cc Signature Pro has everything the OP has asked for in his opening post. I'm shocked that he has not looked at one or at the very *least*, bought one and posted the pics for us to see.


That's why I asked if he was looking for information or validation. I bought the Simplicity Signature 1524, which would be plenty for him. Not pushing it or anything else, don't know his needs, desires, or requirements, but when I buy a car I check every box and keep it till the wheels fall off... Toyota Sequoia going on 225K miles. 

If someone wants no regrets, the Simplicity has everything PLUS electric chute controls. (which I think kick ass) Why it was ruled out, seems to be, like I said, a search for validation.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, the Hondas have a 3 year commercial warranty as well as a 3 year residential one. The Honda HSS1332 has a load sensor which stops the augers so you do not need shear bolts. There is also an hour meter, and a hydrostatic drive. I am waiting for Honda to add EFI, hopefully soon. At 62, I should have gotten the track drive, it does not ride up on the end of driveway pile. This is more important when you get into your older age and don't want to manhandle a machine. The Honda does not have heated grips. 

For the Ariens, I would buy the EFI model for sure unless you are going to use non-ethanol fuel and drain the tank each year. I think the EFI will not get gummed up in the off season without a lot of fuss. I like their Platinum series with the 369cc engine, and that 24 inch model SHO EFI has an impressive power/size ratio. Their professional model, the Ariens Hydro Pro 28" ST28DLET 420cc Track Drive Snow Blower must be a fine machine, though not EFI yet and it is close to the price of the top of the line Honda 1332. 

No regrets is tough though! Each brand has its strengths and its faults. If Honda ever makes an EFI, load sensor, track drive, hydrostatic transmission and electric start, I think it will be close to a "no regrets" machine. I have the Honda HSS 928AWD with the wheels, shear bolts and a carb that has to be "managed" at the end of the season. It does bog down at the end of the driveway pile. It also rides up at the end of driveway pile and takes some strength to keep it level. It will break shear bolts if it hits something. So, even with a premium brand, there is some imperfection. 
Buy the best you can afford and remember that over 17 years, a $1000 difference is about 59 bucks a year.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jsup said:


> That's why I asked if he was looking for information or validation. I bought the Simplicity Signature 1524, which would be plenty for him. Not pushing it or anything else, don't know his needs, desires, or requirements, but when I buy a car I check every box and keep it till the wheels fall off... Toyota Sequoia going on 225K miles.
> 
> If someone wants no regrets, the Simplicity has everything PLUS electric chute controls. (which I think kick ass) Why it was ruled out, seems to be, like I said, a search for validation.


If he needs a push ok....Get the Simplicity!!:grin:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

of the machines the op asked about I think I would go with the ariens platinum sho24 cause his wife would be using it also
and hello smiller, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

One of the dealers I use. Sells both ariens and toro . The owner and all the employees own Toro's. But they sell more Ariens. For me I love my toro . But if I were to go to the dark side it would be a either an Ariens sho or maybe a simplicity pro or even a Honda if they ever fix the clogging issue. But never any thing made by MTD


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

interesting review on the SHO


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

1132le said:


> just about all dealers lie
> its why they called stealerships
> they prey on those that are uniformed or dont know any better
> If i went into a dealer with the wants the op listed and he said a 24 deluxe i would walk out
> ...


He is in pa unless he gets major lake effect a deluxe is probably more than what he needs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> He is in pa unless he gets major lake effect a deluxe is probably more than what he needs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thats a down grade from his current machine he cleary stated he wanted more power and no regrets and would rather have more power
it also has no heated grips as he said he wante
no remote chute control


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

1132le said:


> thats a down grade from his current machine he cleary stated he wanted more power and no regrets and would rather have more power
> it also has no heated grips as he said he wante
> no remote chute control


I'm sure a deluxe can handle a fiew 6-8" storms if my single stage can 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

If I was to purchase a new blower, It would be without a doubt, the Simplicity P1728E.
My neighbor has one. It's a well made beast of a machine with the 420CC. He just blows through the snow, especially the end of driveway.
For the price, I don't think anything else comes close.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

mtblade said:


> If I was to purchase a new blower, It would be without a doubt, the Simplicity P1728E.
> My neighbor has one. It's a well made beast of a machine with the 420CC. He just blows through the snow, especially the end of driveway.
> For the price, I don't think anything else comes close.


I think the fit and finish, outside of some loose wires I cleaned up, is as good as anything out there, maybe better. It is really a well crafted and assembled product. Comes with the B&S "professional" series engine, which has beefier internals, has a little more HP, and cast iron cylinder. 

I don't now much about this stuff, but what I do know is in commercial applications around here, all I see is Simplicity.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

jsup said:


> I think the fit and finish, outside of some loose wires I cleaned up, is as good as anything out there, maybe better. It is really a well crafted and assembled product. Comes with the B&S "professional" series engine, which has beefier internals, has a little more HP, and cast iron cylinder.
> I don't now much about this stuff, but what I do know is in commercial applications around here, all I see is Simplicity.





I wish you many years with yours.
He cleaned up the wiring as well. That's all he needed to do. I was amazed when I got the opportunity to get behind his and use it for a few passes. I didn't want to give it back. That machine actually made removing snow enjoyable again. I was having so much fun, I felt like a teenager. I was really impressed with the power of the Brigg's, and the ease of use for such a heavy machine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

mtblade said:


> I wish you many years with yours.
> He cleaned up the wiring as well. That's all he needed to do. I was amazed when I got the opportunity to get behind his and use it for a few passes. I didn't want to give it back. That machine actually made removing snow enjoyable again. I was having so much fun, I felt like a teenager. I was really impressed with the power of the Brigg's, and the ease of use for such a heavy machine.


Thanks.

How'd you like the electric chute? And yes, it is very easy to maneuver for us old guys.

Simplicity has a 3 year warrantee. Just sayin'. IN an earlier post that was made a point of, so I figured it was important. Oh, and 0% financing.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Bring the wife to the Toro and Ariens dealers and see what she things she could handle.

Are there some folks in the neighborhood that have these brands?

My favorite snowblowers are RED and orange are OK too.

All the various brands will have issues on occasion.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mtblade said:


> If I was to purchase a new blower, It would be without a doubt, the Simplicity P1728E.
> My neighbor has one. It's a well made beast of a machine with the 420CC. He just blows through the snow, especially the end of driveway.
> For the price, I don't think anything else comes close.





jsup said:


> I think the fit and finish, outside of some loose wires I cleaned up, is as good as anything out there, maybe better. It is really a well crafted and assembled product. Comes with the B&S "professional" series engine, which has beefier internals, has a little more HP, and cast iron cylinder.
> 
> I don't now much about this stuff, but what I do know is in commercial applications around here, all I see is Simplicity.





tpenfield said:


> Bring the wife to the Toro and Ariens dealers and see what she things she could handle.
> 
> Are there some folks in the neighborhood that have these brands?
> 
> ...


As much as I love Toro, from what the OP wants he should go today and purchase a Signature Pro. The dealer where I go to look at used stuff from time to time sells Toro, Cub Cadet, and Simplicity. They keep an older Pro model to, as the service guys tell me, "throw on the truck if we need to get back to a barn and dig something out to bring back for repair". "The things a tank, built like a tank and will outlast a tank" is what they tell me. They have lots of stuff come and go, every brand, and this is the one they keep.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

jsup said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How'd you like the electric chute? And yes, it is very easy to maneuver for us old guys.
> 
> Simplicity has a 3 year warrantee. Just sayin'. IN an earlier post that was made a point of, so I figured it was important. Oh, and 0% financing.



The electric chute worked great. I can't comment on the longevity of the motor. Like anything with motors and wet environments. The motor itself looks like a sturdy sealed unit. I would probably buy a spare to keep on hand. They're less than $60


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i really love the toro powermax 926 hd i just picked up for 400 used. has amazing joystick, throws snow stupid far, and has this loncin 265cc engine thats always fires up on the first pull and just purrs and power steering. normally im an ariens guy but i have to say, toro has really stepped up their game since the powershift series(not that those were bad but with the powermax ariens has some pretty serious competition). only thing i dont like about them they need impeller bushings every 10 years or so


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say, if you can afford it, get a Honda HSS724ATD. The wife will be more than happy with the turn key starting feature of it. With the trigger steering system they are very easy to move or turn around with the engine on or off (I have an HSS1332ATD and it's very easy to move around).
If not, I'd probably be looking at an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I'd say, if you can afford it, get a Honda HSS724ATD. The wife will be more than happy with the turn key starting feature of it. With the trigger steering system they are very easy to move or turn around with the engine on or off (I have an HSS1332ATD and it's very easy to move around).
> If not, I'd probably be looking at an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI


So, you think the needs he outlined require a $3000 unit? Really????? No offense, but that's just stupid. Whether he can afford it or not, $3000 is overkill for what he's trying to accomplish.

Every recommendation here seems to be an Ariens pro or some kind of Honda. I wish people would give it a rest, or maybe make a sticky thread "which Honda or Ariens" Geeze.

I don't care what brand he buys, as long as it does the job, without having to dig deeper into his pocket than he needs to.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jsup said:


> So, you think the needs he outlined require a $3000 unit? Really????? No offense, but that's just stupid. Whether he can afford it or not, $3000 is overkill for what he's trying to accomplish.
> 
> Every recommendation here seems to be an Ariens pro or some kind of Honda. I wish people would give it a rest, or maybe make a sticky thread "which Honda or Ariens" Geeze.
> 
> I don't care what brand he buys, as long as it does the job, without having to dig deeper into his pocket than he needs to.


Everyone has its opinion and I am entitled to have mine and it's what I did. 
If it was me on the market and on his situation those two will be my choices.
In his situation he wants it to be his 'last' snowblower, so IMO it needs to be a high quality unit (or it could be a refurbished Ariens 924 series, but he's looking for new).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-HSS7...572716&hash=item4d613f7eea:g:vOYAAOSw4yRZjxGE

:blowerhug:


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

jsup said:


> So, you think the needs he outlined require a $3000 unit? Really????? No offense, but that's just stupid. Whether he can afford it or not, $3000 is overkill for what he's trying to accomplish.
> 
> Every recommendation here seems to be an Ariens pro or some kind of Honda. I wish people would give it a rest, or maybe make a sticky thread "which Honda or Ariens" Geeze.
> 
> I don't care what brand he buys, as long as it does the job, without having to dig deeper into his pocket than he needs to.



Kind of a sweeping generality on pricing? I just went to Snowblower direct dot com and if you get the high end model on any GOOD brand they are $300 to $500 apart. Top of the line 13 HP Honda track VS Ariens track top of the line, the Honda is $200 cheaper. Go figure.

If you buy a stripped model vs a Honda, yea there is a price difference, but you load up a Ariens to match the Honda and the price difference is minimal. In all cases the motor is always larger with the Aiens.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree with what someone said about taking your wife to check things out. The older I get the LESS I want a large machine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

28 sho would be better for the wife


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Everyone has its opinion and I am entitled to have mine and it's what I did.
> If it was me on the market and on his situation those two will be my choices.
> In his situation he wants it to be his 'last' snowblower, so IMO it needs to be a high quality unit (or it could be a refurbished Ariens 924 series, but he's looking for new).
> 
> ...


Could it be anything other than Honda or Ariens? Just wonderin'. 

Anyway, I took the model number and googled it, got price of $3000. 

Seems like there's less concern, in general, to a person's budget and requirements than there is brand choice. The guy lives in an area where he's talking about a few inches of snow a few times a year. Not feet of snow on the regular basis. 

Anyway, like I said before, every forum has a bias, just good for someone asking the question to recognize it. Whatever their choice is after that, is their decision. 

Sorry if you took my post as a personal affront, or confrontational. It wasn't meant that way. It's more of a general observation that when an opinion is asked, the answer is the always the same. The use of the term "stupid" was a generalization of an attitude, not a direct attack. I'm very sorry if it came off that way.

As was stated in another thread, if a machine is maintained, pretty much any machine, it will last years. The engines are basically all the same. Even one not as well constructed will work for the occasional user, as this guy is. A location that gets four or five storms a year, max, and a relatively small clearing area, has different requirements than a commercial landscaper or someone in Minnesota. I personally don't think spending in excess of $1000-1500 is really necessary.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Apple Guy said:


> Kind of a sweeping generality on pricing? I just went to Snowblower direct dot com and if you get the high end model on any GOOD brand they are $300 to $500 apart. Top of the line 13 HP Honda track VS Ariens track top of the line, the Honda is $200 cheaper. Go figure.
> 
> If you buy a stripped model vs a Honda, yea there is a price difference, but you load up a Ariens to match the Honda and the price difference is minimal. In all cases the motor is always larger with the Aiens.


I googeld the model listed and came up with the number. So all you looked at were Honda or Ariens. See the problem? It's as if no other brands exist. How in the world can a conversation limited to two brands, be considered information? No less GOOD information? 

Just take a step back and look at it from that perspective for a minute, maybe it will open your eyes.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jsup said:


> I googeld the model listed and came up with the number. So all you looked at were Honda or Ariens. See the problem? It's as if no other brands exist. How in the world can a conversation limited to two brands, be considered information? No less GOOD information?
> 
> Just take a step back and look at it from that perspective for a minute, maybe it will open your eyes.


what did you say about eyes????? did you miss his goals?

Here are my goals:
1. No regrets in the future. I would rather overbuy features and power than not have them
2. I am a sucker for features. Heated grips, electric controls for chutes, etc. Even though they many not be practical, I love them!
3. Ability for my wife to use the snowblower when I'm traveling. She likes clearing snow but did not enjoy having to throw around the Yardman to get it to turn. Also it was very hard to start without the electric start.
4. I want to never worry if we get 20 inches of snow!



over buy== not to worried about cost
easy for the wife to turn it ==== auto turn
20 inches of snow====power

you seem to be the one harping about everysone being bias ariens honda toro 
the cheapest best new machine for his needs is the 28sho 1200 bucks
not worrying about money is 28 pro with all the power
name a machine that is better then a 28 sho for 1200
imo anything with a 12 inch impeller doesnt cut it


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Heated grips?? Oh my, I missed that. Guess the Honda is out. $3000.00 and Honda forgot to get a grip, heated that is. I'd love to like the Ariens but EFI is too new, (kudos for them for trying) and the auto-turn seems to be hit or miss as far as the forum.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Seems he should buy any blower he wants, as long as it's orange, red, and starts with an "A" or "H", so the field is wide open. Anything else will be riddled with problems, a piece of crap, and will be looked down upon. 

There's other machines at that price point, but no reason to talk about them.

I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over which BRAND someone should buy. It's pointless. But you can tell the biggest offenders by whose feelings get the most hurt.

ok, you win. I give up. Beating a dead horse from here on out.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Heated grips?? Oh my, I missed that. Guess the Honda is out. $3000.00 and Honda forgot to get a grip, heated that is. I'd love to like the Ariens but EFI is too new, (kudos for them for trying) and the auto-turn seems to be hit or miss as far as the forum.


I don't see any real advantage to EFI. More electrical connections, more opportunity for failure. My background I've sold EFI, worked on EFI, and understand EFI intimately. I know it's all going that way, but I wouldn't pay an extra Nickle for it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

43128 said:


> i really love the toro powermax 926 hd i just picked up for 400 used. has amazing joystick, throws snow stupid far, and has this loncin 265cc engine thats always fires up on the first pull and just purrs and power steering. normally im an ariens guy but i have to say, toro has really stepped up their game since the powershift series(not that those were bad, but with the powermax, ariens has some pretty serious competition). only thing i dont like about them they need impeller bushings every 10 years or so


I just saw a Toro 828 PowerMax listed on CL for $200 . . . needed an auger gear (I think) . . . it sold within a day. I would love to have one of those machines, but my $5/week allowance just doesn't amount to enough :grin:

I have always like the Toro machines for their throwing distance. My Toro 521 was neighborhood champion for throwing distance. :smile2:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jsup and 1132LE,
You are both done posting in this thread.
You have both made your points, many times, none of your previous posts will be deleted..
However..
You are now just bickering between the two of you, and more posts of that nature will serve no purpose.
And..you are both becoming rude about it..
You are both done in this thread, any further posts by either of you will be deleted without comment
Scot


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Scott, this was posted prior to your post. If you could endulge me one one post.

From the OP:


> Here are my goals:
> 1. No regrets in the future. I would rather overbuy features and power than not have them


So a loaded machine



> 2. I am a sucker for features. Heated grips, electric controls for chutes, etc. Even though they many not be practical, I love them!


OK, heated grips, takes out Honda

Electric chute controls, eliminates Ariens

In fact, those criteria eliminate pretty much everything but Simplicity. 




> 3. Ability for my wife to use the snowblower when I'm traveling. She likes clearing snow but did not enjoy having to throw around the Yardman to get it to turn. Also it was very hard to start without the electric start.


Personal Opinion. But I will tell you this. My Skinny little 14 year old son who weighs 100 lbs at 5'10 swings the Simplicity around like a toy, it is VERY easy to move. VERY VERY easy. Others here had said the same thing.



> 4. I want to never worry if we get 20 inches of snow!


Depends on the snow. If it's light and fluffy, there's no two stage that's going to be a problem. However, if it's wet and heavy, that's another issue altogether. 



> Where I live, we have a lot of equipment dealers. There are 3 dealers within 15 minutes of my house so I have access to Ariens, Honda, Cub Cadet, Toro, and Simplicity. Went to one dealer yesterday and described what I was looking for. He told me that:


OK, so you're talking to a dealer that sells some competitive products. We've eliminated the Honda and Ariens, for lack of features you said you wanted above. No heated grips, or electric chutes. The CC does not have electric chute controls, nor does the Toro. However, Toro does have that really cool joystick control that I think short of electric controls is the coolest thing out there. 

Another thing about controls, I find that cables can be problematic as water gets inside the jacket and causes rot, or freezes. I would stay away from any cable controlled chute. 


> 1. The Honda's were great, but were more than I needed


Eh, that's opinion



> 2. Toro's were a good choice, but not his first choice based on his service calls and reliability


I don't think that's the case, any machine that is well maintained will do well. I think the quality gap is way over rated. 



> 3. Was not a huge fan of the Cub Cadet line based on value (opinion was you could spend $100 more and get a better machine from Ariens or Toro)


Like you said, opinion.



> 4. Huge fan of the Ariens line and thought that the Deluxe 24 was the right product for me


Two things. 1. no electric chute controls. 2. very awkward chute control when you lock down the go and throw controls. The hold/lock is on one side, the chute control is on the left meaning you have to reach across to move the chute. I saw someone mention it here, and when I went to Home Depot I checked it out, they were right. Doesn't seem right, very poorly thought out. 


In closing, the ONLY machine that ticks all of your requirements is the Simplicity. It has heated hand grips, electric chute controls, light, extra 12Volt sources, four to be exact, for more lights, hour meter, whatever. 

If you look at the Signature Pro it has what amounts to a CVT for the impeller. What this does is provides more torque at the fan. It's the ONLY brand that has this feature. Even if the engine CC is smaller, the CVT on the impeller more than compensates for the smaller engine. 

What you give up when getting this CVT feature is the hydrostatic transmission, which is available on their less expensive model, but still has all the bells and whistles you want. I decided that the CVT was more important than they Hydrostaic transmission. ALSO, the guy who owns the shop, who I've known for years, says when a hydrostatic goes bad, it's not cheap. I was in the shop when he was replacing one, $600 for the part. And let's not kid ourselves, they're all made by the same one or two companies, regardless of brand. There's little to no difference between a Honda, Simplicity, Toro, Ariens transmission, as a practical matter. The friction disk is a tried and true system that has been working in commercial applications for decades. Is it as slick as the automatic? No. But there's nothing wrong with it.

Here's a link to both:

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...blowers/heavyduty-dual-stage-snow-blower.html

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty.html

I think there's about $300 between them. $1500 vs $1800. 

The one thing Simplicity doesn't offer, that you mentioned is fuel injection. It's just my opinion, but I wouldn't concern myself with FI. I feel the carbs, for this application, are just fine, cheaper to buy, cheaper to fix, less electrical connections to go bad. 

Given the amount of snow you get, the features you want, Clearly, the Simplicity is worth a look, and consideration. Anyway, that's my two cents, and I hope Scott will see his way clear of not deleting this, as it is heartfelt, factual, and based strictly on the criteria you laid out.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

"No" regrets there is no such animal. Please let me know when you find it.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Just curious, what did you like and dislike about your current machine? Is it completely worn out?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Just curious, what did you like and dislike about your current machine? Is it completely worn out?


He mentioned that his Yard Man was hard to turn and didn't have electric start. He also mentioned that he was a huge Ariens fan so I'm not sure why he didn't just buy one. However, as long as we've made it to 5 pages I guess we should carry on until the OP finally, if ever, returns.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned Honda yet...  

Snowblowers are so good these days. Awesome features and lots of power. But these total package machines are big money. Budget machines will blow snow, and that’s the main objective. The Loaded machines offer that extra everything that makes snow removal less of a chore, and more enjoyable. In my opinion that’s priceless. (Insert dopey MasterCard commercial here) 

You don’t need a pro model machine, but they sure are nice to own!

My advice, do not but an entry level machine. A little more money gets you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I'd say, if you can afford it, get a Honda HSS724ATD.


Is the handlebar height still designed for the 5'6" Japanese user?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> Is the handlebar height still designed for the 5'6" Japanese user?


I believe they are designed to be higher now, but I do not know exactly by how much.
I'll measure my HS624T and compare it to my HSS1332ATD to see what the difference is.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

jsup said:


> I googeld the model listed and came up with the number. So all you looked at were Honda or Ariens. See the problem? It's as if no other brands exist. How in the world can a conversation limited to two brands, be considered information? No less GOOD information?
> 
> Just take a step back and look at it from that perspective for a minute, maybe it will open your eyes.


I would of went Yamaha, since I was replacing a 20 year old Yamaha 828 that would kill ANYTHING 11 hp and below made to date, and many 13 HP units They now only come in track (I am a wheel guy) and I would have to get it from Canada and it was $4,000. Too much $$$ I checked them all out. The only other one that could throw snow like my Yamaha was a Honda. The Yamaha kills my new Honda by far. I keep my blowers for 15 to 20 years so $ 500 to $1000 difference is a moot point. 

My Yamaha was 20 years old, in those 20 years all it had was 1 spark plug, 1 scraper and another custom scraper I TIG welded up for longer wear, and 1 carbs because year 5 or so I left in corn gas and had to pull the carb. When I was pushing in the float pivot pin, the legs collapsed. It still had the original belts on it with zero slipping and in good enough shape to last another 5 years plus. The day I sold it, everything was working. Parts were running out on it and I want to have parts since I have to keep it running, hence a new one.

.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> I would of went Yamaha, since I was replacing a 20 year old Yamaha 828 that would kill ANYTHING 11 hp and below made to date, and many 13 HP units They now only come in track and I would have to get it from Canada and it was $4,000. Too much $$$ I checked them all out. The only other one that could throw snow like my Yamaha was a Honda. The Yamaha kills my new Honda by far. I keep my blowers for 15 to 20 years so $ 500 to $1000 difference is a moot point.


Honda and Yamaha are my two preferred brands when it comes to snowblowers. 
I'm planning on 'custom making' an few Yamaha 'YS824' and 'YS620' or 'YS622' to get an even better power to width ratio.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> I believe they are designed to be higher now, but I do not know exactly by how much.
> I'll measure my HS624T and compare it to my HSS1332ATD to see what the difference is.


Seems like the handle bars are 2.5-3” taller on the HSS compared to the HS


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

*Man, you sold me!*





jsup said:


> Scott, this was posted prior to your post. If you could endulge me one one post.
> 
> From the OP:
> 
> ...


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

smiller 3, if I were in your shoes I would be considering Simplicity or Ariens ( no specific order ), they both manufacture models to meet your needs that will serve you well for the next 25 years and more.


If money is no object look at Yamaha and Honda snowblowers as well.


Remember these are machines and all of these highly rated brands can and do have problems that show up now and then on various units.


No such thing as perfection in any of these machines and manufacturers.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

jsup said:


> Another Honda or Ariens thead...just sayin.
> 
> 
> Hey OP, let me ask you something... did your yardman ever let you down? Did it do everything you need it to do? Are you doing more than just your property?
> ...


There were a few times when it just couldn't handle a large amount of snow no matter how I adjusted my passes. But I can count those times on one hand, so it was overall a good machine.

I am looking to get a new machine because I'm now in my 50's and have had multiple back surgeries and can no longer maneuver the machine like I could when I was in my 30's and 40's (use force/strength to turn it around, etc). My son also uses the machine to do some neighbors houses and makes out nicely. He is going to college in 2019 so I won't have him home anymore to handle. I am looking for something both myself and my wife can work, thus the question on regrets. I'm not sure what features are must haves, nice haves, etc. Willing to spend more to make life easier.

Not looking for validation as once I make up my mind, I'm good. Trying to tap into all the experience here to get a true picture of options/thoughts.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Zavie said:


> The Simplicity P1728E (28") 420cc Signature Pro has everything the OP has asked for in his opening post. I'm shocked that he has not looked at one or at the very *least*, bought one and posted the pics for us to see.


Please understand I'm new at this. I went to a dealer who has been around since the 40's, told them what I wanted, and than decided to do additional research. What I posted was the comments of the dealer. I will add Simplicity to my list.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Miles said:


> W So, even with a premium brand, there is some imperfection.
> Buy the best you can afford and remember that over 17 years, a $1000 difference is about 59 bucks a year.


This is exactly my feeling. Trying to understand the differences. I read great things about the Honda and would be willing to pay more to get it as long as I don't get it home and on the first storm find out the engine is underpowered to get through end of driveway. I am reading as much as possible on here. Many people on here feel that you need a really strong ratio between bucket size and engine size. If that is the case, than I don't understand how Honda "survives". It is pretty confusing for a new person. Thus my title of the post is no regrets.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Heated grips?? Oh my, I missed that. Guess the Honda is out. $3000.00 and Honda forgot to get a grip, heated that is. I'd love to like the Ariens but EFI is too new, (kudos for them for trying) and the auto-turn seems to be hit or miss as far as the forum.


I was looking for opinions on these. As I said, I am a sucker for gadgets and features some of which I never use. What I'm trying to find out here is what features/"bells and whistles" people really find useful vs. something that just sounds good on paper, but doesn't do anything. I've never had heated grips or used a machine with one. Also never had heated seats in my car until one I bought last year. Now I don't know if I would buy another without them!


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

jsup said:


> Scott, this was posted prior to your post. If you could endulge me one one post.
> 
> From the OP:
> 
> ...


Thank you as this is very helpful. I was out the last few days and have not been near my computer. I was looking for opinions on those options, not ruling out machines because they do not have them. I have always been blinded by options and features. Looking to learn what I really need. While some of it is strictly my opinion on the feature, it is nice for me to learn if electric chute control is great or it really isn't any better than the manual one. Just trying to learn.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Just curious, what did you like and dislike about your current machine? Is it completely worn out?


Strength/force to move it around (getting older and have had multiple back surgeries) is the key dislike. It is pretty much worn out. As you can see from how long I had it, I like to keep things. My goal here is to buy once, buy right, and potentially pass it on to my son or daughter when I'm too old to use.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Zavie said:


> He mentioned that his Yard Man was hard to turn and didn't have electric start. He also mentioned that he was a huge Ariens fan so I'm not sure why he didn't just buy one. However, as long as we've made it to 5 pages I guess we should carry on until the OP finally, if ever, returns.


Sorry if it was not clear in my original post that the Dealer I visited was a huge fan of Ariens. Walking into the dealer, I did not know anything about Ariens other than I have seen a few people in my neighborhood have one. I didn't buy one on the spot because I wanted to do more research. My Yard Man has electric start. What I was referring to was that if I was out on the sidewalk and ran out of gas or for some reason the blower shut down, I could not usually get it restarted via the recoil. 95% of the time, I ended up pushing a rather heavy machine back up to my garage where I could use electric start. 

I do appreciate all the advice and recommendations. Sorry I was not around for a few days, but again appreciate everyones time and opinions.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Has anyone mentioned Honda yet...
> 
> Snowblowers are so good these days. Awesome features and lots of power. But these total package machines are big money. Budget machines will blow snow, and that’s the main objective. The Loaded machines offer that extra everything that makes snow removal less of a chore, and more enjoyable. In my opinion that’s priceless. (Insert dopey MasterCard commercial here)
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is exactly my feeling. I am far from wealthy, but my dad always told me to buy once and buy right! Thats why I'm trying to figure out which of the features will add to my convenience versus which ones will just cost me $$$ and I will never use.


----------



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just want to make sure I am correct that I can't buy a Yamaha from a US dealer. Saw the recommendations above, but seems like they are available only in Canada.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

You are correct. There are no Yamaha snowblower dealers in the U.S.

I've never had heated grips, but my temps hover around 20-32F when there is a snow, so plain gloves do the job. The big Honda HSS1332 has the best power/width ratio of all the Hondas. I also like its load sensor. If you hit a newspaper, the sensor recognizes it and stops without breaking a shear bolt. There is no messing around in the freezing snow trying to figure out how to replace a broken shear bolt. With all other machines, there is the task of not only replacing the shear bolt, but also getting a hammer and chisel and whacking out the frozen paper from your auger-some people use a torch. That is the bell and whistle I wish that I had gotten and it is only found on the top of the line Honda HSS1332 (in the U.S.).


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

smiller3 said:


> Please understand I'm new at this. I went to a dealer who has been around since the 40's, told them what I wanted, and than decided to do additional research. What I posted was the comments of the dealer. I will add Simplicity to my list.


Yeah, and welcome back!!:wink2:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe the Yamahas are only sold here in Canada. Very expensive. In regard to chute controls. In my own case I realize now that having complex chute controls is something i don't actually require since I have nobody to bother on either side of my walkway and parking spot. I simply shoot the snow one side or the other, meaning I don't need to change the direction much or often.
I imagine a suburbanite would need to do a lot of direction changing though.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

456


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice video of the Honda snowblower! I agree about the electric chute control. I find that don't need it often and it seems like another "complication" to break down. The old fashioned mechanical chute works fine. Yes, I looked at the Toro Powermax HD models and they are nice machines, particularly the 1028.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Smiller: 
I have a 6 year old Ariens 24" Deluxe. It's not quite the same machine as the new models, however, I can tell you that it will handle anything thrown at it here in central CT. I get everything you can imagine. Lite, fluffy snow to heavy wet snow with ice at the bottom....piled over 12" high. I can honestly say that it has never clogged once, and if taken slow doesn't bog down or ride up at the end of the drive way. The Briggs 250cc engine (which is different than the current engine) starts at the first pull every time. I did add heated grips. They function perfectly, but nothing replaces a good pair of gloves.

It's not a perfect machine. For some reason, the chute control and the handle that controls both the forward motion of the machine and the auger/impeller are both on the left. That means that you have to hold on to the handle/grip with your left hand and cross your right hand over, while still move forward blowing snow, to change the direction of the chute. I've had my machine for 6/7 years now, and it's still awkward. Also, although certainly not impossible, turning the machine at the end of each row is not super easy. I had a Craftsman once with power steering, that machine (although it was awful at blowing snow) could turn on a dime.


I would definitely consider the recommendation of your dealer....he was selling you down. That's enough for me to trust him. Plus, if he's been in business for as long as you said, he has to be a good guy with a good reputation. With that said, I would definitely think twice about the Ariens if my driveway was gravel or in really bad condition. It seems the auto-turn still has some issues (keep in mind I've never used one) on imperfect surfaces.

So I guess what I'm saying is the only features worth the price to me are power steering and a really good chute control....assuming the ending is powerful enough. Anything over 250cc will do the job. Heated grips, EFI, and anything else (LED lights), are just not worth the money in my opinion. So, go to that dealer again and tell him the features you want now that you are a bit more informed and see what he recommends this time.

Good luck.

I think that any of the Toros with their power steering and chute control will do the job too. Actually, come to think about, they might be the most economical. They will give you the performance you need and the necessary "bells and whistles" that you want. The chute control is ridiculously easy and the power steering definitely is worth it for older people and those with small frames (wife?)


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> Smiller:
> For some reason, the chute control and the handle that controls both the forward motion of the machine and the auger/impeller are both on the left. That means that you have to hold on to the handle/grip with your left hand and cross your right hand over, while still move forward blowing snow, to change the direction of the chute. I've had my machine for 6/7 years now, and it's still awkward. )


I found the Ariens chute control that you, and I have to be very east to get used to. In fact, I even like it better than my Toro quick-chute set up.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I 've been reading a lot about the Husqvarna 300 series , first got interested because there is a good local dealer. The 300 series is my only Husqvarna consideration.(wheel not track) Not as expensive as the Honda and has the same hydrostatic transmisson. ( same company makes same component for both companies) Also the front auger assembly is guaranteed , I think for ten years. And the motor is the same as Ariens ( both Chinese) . Best of luck with your choice .


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

i bought this unit this year (same idea, i'll own forever and wanted no remorse)......first day out i was super keen and got going blowing the neighbours driveway. His paper was buried, i loved that the blower sensed it and stoped - i was able to get the paper out without f^%$ around for 10 mins.....or looking like a clown who smoked dooby Daves paper  

love the machine so far, just eats snow and is way easier on my back and body. 



Miles said:


> You are correct. There are no Yamaha snowblower dealers in the U.S.
> 
> I've never had heated grips, but my temps hover around 20-32F when there is a snow, so plain gloves do the job. The big Honda HSS1332 has the best power/width ratio of all the Hondas. I also like its load sensor. If you hit a newspaper, the sensor recognizes it and stops without breaking a shear bolt. There is no messing around in the freezing snow trying to figure out how to replace a broken shear bolt. With all other machines, there is the task of not only replacing the shear bolt, but also getting a hammer and chisel and whacking out the frozen paper from your auger-some people use a torch. That is the bell and whistle I wish that I had gotten and it is only found on the top of the line Honda HSS1332 (in the U.S.).


----------



## wdavids (Aug 9, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind is that no matter what you buy (red or orange), it will be so much easier to handle, quieter, and more efficient than your old machine that you are unlikely to regret the purchase. Given the amount of snow that you get, I suspect that the Deluxe with the steering assist would be a huge upgrade that you would not regret. My only other experience is with Toro (a 724 Powermax, their smallest, cheapest 2 stage). I live in an area that I am pretty sure gets a lot more snow than you, and it is just fine. One of their slightly larger machines with trigger-assist steering would likely also be great for you, your wife and your back, as would any similarly equipped red or orange machine. No need to go too large in your case -- smaller can be better.


----------

